# Post photos of your fainters ...  fainting



## peachick (Jan 22, 2011)

I love seeing the photos on this forum....  and  I love taking photos.  Here is one  i took today of Buckley....  So lets start a new photo thread?  




DSC_0106 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


*If you have a fainting goat photo...  post it here *


----------



## peachick (Jan 23, 2011)

Hope you you guys have some fainting photos.  That one above is the first one  I have gotten of him on the ground.  I was out in the field taking photos,  and  I started running with the heard back to the barn...  Buckley I guess got too excited  and stiffened up and fell over...  poor baby.  Since  I had the camera  I snapped a pic before he got up.  On the Myotonic scale  he is probably considered  a 5-6.  My other goats are not near as reactive as he is.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 23, 2011)

I think the fainting goats are neat but don't have any myself. I love the markings on your boy.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a token Mini Silkie, but she flunked fainting school all together.  My DH is the one in love with them...Emma is his baby.  She's had one son who fainted a little...but all of her kids with us have been 3/4ths Nigerian.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 23, 2011)

He's a handsome guy!  Even stiff on the ground like that!


----------



## peachick (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you Karen.  I think his markings are very striking too...  I am thrilled to have him!  I posted a nice head shot of him yesterday on the close up photo thread.

Hey Kate...  most of mine dont get stiff at all, and almost never fall over.  I think using Buckley as my herd sire,  I should produce some stronger myotonic offspring....  Poor Buckley gets stiff all the time.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 23, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> Poor Buckley gets stiff all the time.


Which is an important quality in a buck.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 23, 2011)

I heard that as they get older, they learn to manage their fainting so they don't actually fall over, but their legs just stiff up and they just stand there for a minute. In other words, younger goats are more prone to falling over.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=we9_CdNPuJg


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 23, 2011)

> peachick wrote:
> Poor Buckley gets stiff all the time.
> 
> Which is an important quality in a buck.


----------



## peachick (Jan 23, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> peachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!  no kidding!
actually his nickname is Stiffy.




> I heard that as they get older, they learn to manage their fainting so they don't actually fall over, but their legs just stiff up and they just stand there for a minute. In other words, younger goats are more prone to falling over.


That is true about kids... falling over more than adults.
However Buckley didnt read the manual.


----------



## BellLisaMo (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh i will share some as soon as I catch them in position! LOL!!!

My buck is 6 years and my doe is 5 years. I'm pretty sure she's pregnant... so be prepared for baby fainting photos!!!


----------



## Horsefly (Feb 25, 2011)

I never seem to have a camera around when mine go down.  I'll have to try harder the catch them in the act so I can post some pictures.


----------



## peachick (Feb 26, 2011)

YAY!  I wanna see them 

Ya really just need to take a camera out,  like at feeding time when they get too excited, and just wait for a photo op.


----------



## mistee (Feb 27, 2011)

i have a fainter doe who at every feeding ends up like that,,lol.. I bred her to my nigerian buck what are the chances of the babies fainting?? she is due in less then 2 weeks


----------



## BellLisaMo (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## peachick (Mar 9, 2011)

Ohh  my!
What made him go down?

I have one young girl that has been falling a lot lately...  trying to get away from alpha mama goat and her babies.  Poor thing fell on her head this morning


----------



## BellLisaMo (Mar 9, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> Ohh  my!
> What made him go down?
> 
> I have one young girl that has been falling a lot lately...  trying to get away from alpha mama goat and her babies.  Poor thing fell on her head this morning


My husband spooked him, he stiffened up and fell to the ground, and hubby rolled him over so i could get a good photo!!!


----------



## peachick (Mar 10, 2011)

Buckley locks up too when my hubby is around...  must be a guy thing  LOL

I will try to get a photo of my little red girl on the ground.  She gets picked on by mama goat a little.... and since  I am starting to put mama goat and babies out with the herd a little at a time  I see my red girl falling over some.


----------

